# 08 jetta wolfsburg new install/ build



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

So far not much to show but here's the list. Boston Acoustics SPG-555, 
building custom kerfed box soon. 
Hifonics BXI2008d amp for the sub running 2 ohms. Pioneer MVH-P7300 buying a dd pioneer soon. 
NVX 1/0 wiring. 
6.5 components (front and rear) to come undecided yet. Amp and wiring for components still to come 
Kinetic battery 
Battery isolator
Sound deadening. 
Epicenter 
Sure I'm missing something 

Will take pics and update when actual install starts.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

good luck with the build. looking forward to see some photos


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks I'm pretty excited. Should have everything I need shipped and here by Feb 19. Install should be done by the end of the month. Hardest part will be routing the 1/0 wire and making the kerfed box. Just gotta figure out how to measure out the kerf (where it starts on the back plate of the box) .. all in all shouldn't be too bad, considering I somehow shoehorned 3 12" kicker comp vrs, 1/0, 2 amps, and a set of components in a standard cab Dodge Ram. Each sub had 1ft^3 box each. Thing POUNDED!!!!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

hmm if your car is anything like mine it should not be a problem. there is oem cut outs behind the pedals with plastic plug (cant remember the proper word). it is down behind the battery if its left hand drive. just remember that you might get some error displays when you disconnect the battery..


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Sketched up the ported box. Start building this week. Car gets serviced tuesday then the ordering begins. More pics when I start tearing apart the car. box is tuned to 32hz and has nearly flat response should have excellent sq


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

IIRC, Mklett33 has a video tutorial on YouTube about figuring out kerfing....his username on YT is Car Audio Fabrication...

Here:

Kerfing 101 - How to Kerf MDF for your subwoofer enclosure - FULL Detail - YouTube

and Here:

Kerfing Part 2 - How to finish the Kerf on MDF for your subwoofer box enclosure! - YouTube

Hope that helps!

Jay


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Already well as are of the vids thanks though. Just waiting to get some free time to start.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Got all the wires in today (not installed). ALL is OFC.
26' 1/0 red power
8' 1/0 blue ground
8' 4ga red power
8' 4ga blue power
70' 10ga speaker wire (mids, and highs)
8' 8ga (yep 8ga) speaker wire (sub) 
Here's pics of the speaker wire won't bore you with power wires lol


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

SUBed! i have an 08 Jetta and i want to see what you have in store!


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Well everything is ordered. Should be in Tuesday. Start building the box this weekend. I've got all new components for all 4 doors
Jensen 760.4 for the mids and highs
Boston acoustics SPG555-2 sub 
Hifonics BXI2008d for the sub 
Kinetic hc1800 battery for the trunk
200 amp battery isolator
40ft^2 of nvx sound deadener
SMD-DD1 distortion detector to tune the amps
Nvx 4-channel RCA's 
Kicker 2channel RCA's
All sorts of fuse holders/ fuses and terminals etc.. 

Can't wait to start tearing it apart.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Also all wire(power, ground, speaker) is from KnuKonceptz. I was a bit skeptical at first but after receiving it couldn't be happier. Its all actually habit bigger than awg but I've checked numerous different terminals and they all fit. Every bit is OFC even the speaker wire. Screw you CCA lol. They have an awesome deal on 10ga speaker wire (Kord) right now on the main page under Kloseouts (I think) . Normally $.88/ft. Now on sale for $.55/ft. I had to buy 70' lol wish I would've bought more. Really great stuff.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Also if you look at the 8ga speaker wire your like hey that's all PVC jacket not 8ga. No its actually 8ga ofc speaker wire twisted and then coated to form a single strand (think of higher end RCA's). Its about as thick as my 1/0


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i have a mk3 gti and a mk6 gti. ill be watching 

for now, pictures of the car. i dont like mk5 styling as much as the mk6, but if you need assistance they are very similar cars


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the offer. I'll take some of the car when I can. Its bone stock. Until warranty is over


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

if you are doing Big three, please show pics, that would be awesome!


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Big three shouldn't be too bad. I'll def take pics. The battery ground to chassis, and engine ground to chassis or right near the battery very easy. Hard part will be pulling the alternator out to run the 1/0 from alternator to battery, and alternator to isolator (going to second battery).


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Received the battery isolator today. Nvx 200 amp cont. 300 amp surge. Way overkill but heh isn't everything I do lol. You can see by the pics I'll have to get two more washers to put on the power posts in order for the 1/0 ring terminals to work. No biggie. The rest of the stuff should be in tomorrow. Box will be started next week (funeral, and birthday this coming weekend). I'll post new pics of the box. I had to redesign after finding excessive port velocity (noise) in both of my modeling software. Made it about 4 inches wider and doubled the port width. 

Pics of the battery isolator:


----------



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

subscribe looking forward to this


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Got everything in the mail yesterday. Just gotta build the box and start installing. Trying to figure out how to remove the rear parcel shelf right now. I'm thinking about mounting an amp rack underneath to maximize space (I'll be mounting them right side up with plenty of cooling holes drilled in). Just not sure of how to get that shelf off.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

i am not familiar with the hatchback but chad might know, also remember there is alot of wv sites around that probably have that information. or you could look at it and go; "that probably connects to that and where do i need to start pulling off panels : P


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Its a sedan not hatchback. I haven't been able to find a solid how to. I'm pretty sure the rear seats, and rear pillars need to come out before removing the shelf. I'll figure it out as I go though definitely lol. Can't wait to build the box. First decent day here in Michigan I'm gonna start disassembly of the interior and possibly fabrication of the speaker mounts. I want to tear down the doors to see if I can fit my 6x9 components in there somehow without cutting too much out. We'll see I guess


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

10 gauge for mids and tweeters holly cow!


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah I know overkill. I'm just considering it future proof. Plan on adding higher power components eventually and didn't want to worry about wire size of having to rerun wire (who likes to do that). Plus I got a really good deal . Everything from power/ ground to speaker wire is OFC too.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

New box design. 3.71ft^3 gross, 2.21ft^3 net
Model shows:
22 m/s air velocity from the port at 1250 watts 
20mm xmax
5.5db bump @ 43hz/ 3db @ 33hz
3db difference between 35-80hz


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Some inventory pics of what's going in.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

dugjt88 said:


> Yeah I know overkill. I'm just considering it future proof. Plan on adding higher power components eventually and didn't want to worry about wire size of having to rerun wire (who likes to do that). Plus I got a really good deal . Everything from power/ ground to speaker wire is OFC too.


makes me want to see how you figure out how to run them into the doors. if its like in my car you will have molex bars inside the doors


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Great equipment choices! I used a similar positive side battery terminal and experienced a few issues. The voltage display requires a ground. Mine would stay "on" all of the time because there is essentially no "on/off" switch. Obviously you could add a switch if you really wanted to. Secondly, mine got wet once and never worked again. Even though they come with a plastic cover, the moisture still ruined it. Just wanted to share my experience in case you wanted to make a change and save a little time. 

Good luck with the install! Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Subbed. 

I have a '09 to do when I get back home.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

leepersc said:


> Great equipment choices! I used a similar positive side battery terminal and experienced a few issues. The voltage display requires a ground. Mine would stay "on" all of the time because there is essentially no "on/off" switch. Obviously you could add a switch if you really wanted to. Secondly, mine got wet once and never worked again. Even though they come with a plastic cover, the moisture still ruined it. Just wanted to share my experience in case you wanted to make a change and save a little time.
> 
> Good luck with the install! Looking forward to your progress.


Thanks for the heads up on the terminals. They'll both have covers over them (plus a battery will be in the trunk). Haven't really thought about the always on thing. May consider wiring in a relay for the ground if I can (haven't looked into it though). If not it may not draw enough to actually drain the battery too much. Guees I'll have to look into that.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Did a bit of work in the trunk today. Sound deadened the trunk lid. NVX sound deadener was used. Put a double layer where the large span behind the license plate is also put a layer between the metal (frame) and sheet metal where I could. Pics are before and after .


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

looks good : )


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks, got new Phoenix Gold components and coaxials on their way. Hope to start installing next weekend


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Update. Install begins next weekend. It's race (nascar) weekend here in Michigan and I'm not dealing with the traffic lol. Fu€k dat $hit. May start tearing apart the interior and trunk though. We'll see. Still waiting on the Phoenix Gold comps and coaxs to come in.


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> IIRC, Mklett33 has a video tutorial on YouTube about figuring out kerfing....his username on YT is Car Audio Fabrication...
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...



Always love reading through a random thread and seeing a mention of one of my videos! Are you still doing kerfed OP?


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Not sure if I'm going ported and kerfed or going with a small sealed box which these subs LOVE. I'd love to save some room in the trunk but on the other hand who doesn't love a nice low tuned ported box.


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

looks good bro


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Got my Phoenix Gold coaxials in yesterday. These things look and sound really good. I'm really impressed with these and can't wait to get them put in.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

UPDATE ON THE EQUIPMENT LIST:
Everything is the same except:
Running a JL Audio A4300 (got it bnib for an absolute steal <$100) instead of the Jensen Power 760.4 (Still have that amp though)

Phoenix Gold Ti65CX instead of the alpine type e as rear fill

Phoenix Gold RSD6CS Components instead of the Eclipse SC6900 up in front
I got the Phoenix Golds for a steal too. god I love the internets


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Got my Phoenix Gold components in today. Really impressed with these too. vented and bumped pole piece. beefy crossovers. Cant wait. Looks like next weekend is the install.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

I just did an '09 Wolfy. Looking forward to seeing how yours turns out!


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

passenger side door ready to be sound deadened and have the baffles made


Trunk before sound deadener installed and wires ran


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Baffle made, sound deadener started. All of the outer skins have it fully applied.


10ga OFC ran to the crossover and to all speakers, zip tied. Ran speaker through the molex (Room on bottom of the plug/ didn't need to drill etc.)


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Laying out the pieces for the sub box and battery box. Ended up going with a simple slot port tuned to 35hz, (1.4ft^3) 


Here the box is coming together. Your looking through the back to the front. Screws on bottom are where the double front baffle got glued and screwed. 


Battery and battery box


Boxes all finished ready for carpet or paint (It'll be a month before I get time for that)


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Couldn't find the right connectors for the 10ga speaker wire to fit any of the components so I had to solder and heat shrink everything. Also all power and ground wire terminals (1/0 and 4ga were crimped, soldered and then heat shrinked).




My Diyma Dope series rca's ran for both front and rear channels as well as the sub things were normally like $40 but I got them all on sale from DIYMA directly going out of business and I got them for %70 off so I bought 3x 17ft and 4x 3ft (when I go active I'll have short runs from processor to amps)


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Trunk before sound dampening, wires, amps, etc.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Trunk after everything but sub and box 









Sub and box installed 









Remote gain knob mounted and hidden under dash


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Got new subs the other day. BRAND NEW for a steal. They're American Bass HD12 dual1s 









Glued and bolted down spiders w/spacer


















Ass shot with my big ass hand









Xbox controller for comparison


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

looks good so far. are you doing any customizing to integrate it all into the trunk? beauty boards?

ive never heard of American Bass. actually I have, but I always assumed that they were a crappy brand, but those subs look pretty impressive. the build quality appears to be up there, with a huge voice coil, beefy spider, well laid out leads, huge magnet...very well done.

what amp are you using to run them, with 2k watts RMS each and you have two of them. thats a CRAP load of power.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Once I get my final setup finished (the two twelves) I plan on putting the amps mounted under the rear deck and all wires hidden. I would like to do a beauty board along the back where the seats fold down with the main large opening (covered in speaker cloth) located where the ski pass through is (rear seat armrest). Also two other openings (Also covered) one on each side for when the seats are folded down. That's the plan anyways. Also future plan is mechman Jo alternator and multiple runs back to a few batteries and hopefully a Sundown Saz3500d maybe a crescendo bc or even a dd m3 we'll see though.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

The amp ATM is a hifonics bxi2008d. They'll probably only see about 900 each for now until I get another bxi or a new amp. Theses subs are beasts. Same design as the aq hdc3's. I've always considered them sub par as well simply because of the name. After research and actually buying them all I can say is HOLY $hit. Super impressive. They really are beasts. Like #50 each. Can't wait to move the amps and pop the box in and gets power to them.


----------



## dugjt88 (Dec 7, 2012)

Did some work on the box today. Installed T-nuts, and made some speaker terminals (ss bolts, washers, double lock nuts so it doesn't come loose and copper ring terminals)


----------

